# AHCI PORT 0 DEVICE FAILURE



## leahi (Dec 16, 2012)

I came home to an american megatrends screen saying I had a port 0 failure. I have the option to press F1 to continue or F2 for setup. When I press F1, it says "no boot device available, press ENTER key to retry. I tried reseting bios defaults, but does nothing different. I also tried removing the cd drive from the sata port, but nothing. Also tried moving hdd to other sata ports and that didn't work. I was willing to reinstall the OS (win 7) using the operating system disc, but that said the hdd has 0 total and free space. it also says "ensure the discs controller is enabled in the BIOS menu." I cant find that. 

So, my question to you tech people....can i repair this with suggestions from you? If not, how can I troubleshoot to find out if I need to replace the motherboard or hard drive. THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What are we working on?
PC Specs?
Prebuilt- Brand Name & Model NUmber
Custom build- Brand & Model of the Mobo-CPU-RAM-GPU-PSU.

Will the PC boot to the OS?
Is the Hdd connected to Port 0?


----------



## leahi (Dec 16, 2012)

Sorry, this is my first time asking for help in a forum. It is a Dell Inspiron 560. It's factory built. Unfortunately, i dont know the other specs you ask for. It does not boot to the OS. Right now the hdd is in sata port 0. 6gb ram.


----------



## leahi (Dec 16, 2012)

Where can I find that information?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

All we need, if no hardware has been added/changed from the original configuration, is the Model Number that you have furnished.
Try connecting the Hdd to a different SATA port. Trying another SATA cable wouldn't hurt either.
If you have 6GB of RAM, and it's 3 sticks, try removing all but one stick and see if it will boot.
Your Mobo is Dual Channel and using 3 sticks is putting you into Single Channel Modo resulting in a performance drop.


----------



## leahi (Dec 16, 2012)

It has factory configuration. I removed 2 of the mem sticks and swirched hdd to port 1. Powered it up and got this...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

And what did you do?
Did you try F2 and run the setup?


----------



## leahi (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah, F2 takes me to BIOS and from thereI tried loading default settings but did nothing new. there are other settings, but i dont know that much about them to change them.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Default settings should have worked. Try booting from a bootable disc to bypass the Hdd.
A Linux disc is good as it will allow the PC to operate to insure other components are good.


----------



## leahi (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for the help so far. whats the name of the linux disc, so i can download it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Any Linux distro. Ubuntu is very popular and easy to use: Download | Ubuntu


----------

